# Do you think Feliway works?



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

Does Feliway work for you? I bought a diffuser as my cat has had three lots of cystitis (other things have been ruled out by a scan and urine analysis). She is a fairly nervy cat, so it could be caused by stress. I've changed her diet over to 90% canned cat food (with water added), but just wondered how effective Feliway is and whether I should get some more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

I do notice that my cat is more relaxed with it and can tell when it's run out, but it's a very subtle change, have you thought about trying Zyklene as my cat is on them for stress related cystitis and they have definately chilled her out alot.


----------



## Tiggasmum (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi I am new to the forum so hope I am doing this correctly. I came onto the forum especially to find out more about Feliway, as i have seen the adverts, I went onto you tube, but they seemed to be all American or Australian and I wanted to hear from people in England to get their take on it. I have two cats they were both rescue cats introduced at different times and were both really badly abused so both have real psychological problems and don't get on. The Tom, Tigga is really timid and Suki, the Queen bullies him and attacks him whenever she can, I think this is more from anxiety rather than aggression. they have lived together now for about 4 years but I still have to separate them when i am not at home. I have ordered some Feliway so will keep you updated on how it goes, i would love them to snuggle up together, although i doubt this will happen I would settle for them just being friends. By the way I also have a Gecko, do you know if the Feliway will effect him in anyway? :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I used it about 8 or 9 years ago. Made my cats behaviour worse.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tiggasmum said:


> Hi I am new to the forum so hope I am doing this correctly. I came onto the forum especially to find out more about Feliway, as i have seen the adverts, I went onto you tube, but they seemed to be all American or Australian and I wanted to hear from people in England to get their take on it. I have two cats they were both rescue cats introduced at different times and were both really badly abused so both have real psychological problems and don't get on. The Tom, Tigga is really timid and Suki, the Queen bullies him and attacks him whenever she can, I think this is more from anxiety rather than aggression. they have lived together now for about 4 years but I still have to separate them when i am not at home. I have ordered some Feliway so will keep you updated on how it goes, i would love them to snuggle up together, although i doubt this will happen I would settle for them just being friends. By the way I also have a Gecko, do you know if the Feliway will effect him in anyway? :thumbup:


Are your cats neutered and spayed?

Nothing will help, if they are not, they need to be fixed.

If they are already altered, Feliway plug in diffusers may help your situation. I love Feliway and plug them in any time there is the potential for stress in my home, with regards to the cats.

It's a terrific product, the plug in diffusers. I've never used the spray so can't speak for that.


----------

